# Sig P365XL



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Looking for a 9 mm carry pistol and have narrowed it down to the Sig or a Glock 43x which is about the same size. 
I’m still concerned with manufacturing issues that have been reported with the Sig. Does anyone know if all of these issues have been resolved?


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I would go for the tried and true Glock. The 43X in black is the clear winner. I've owned both brands and IMHO the 365 has been sub-standard. My 2 cents!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I was able to order an H&K VP 9 for a really good price so I jumped on that and waiting for it to arrive. I did like the Sig XL but also did well when shooting the 43x and I have more faith in a Glock than with a Sig after reading lots of reviews on line from various sites. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I love the H&K VP9. Best striker-fire gun I own.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

How about that? Guess we both think along the same lines And have Good Taste. 

I must either Credit or Blame Desertman for getting me started with H&K’s, he was the culprit ❗

My HK will be FDE since it was $80 less expensive than the black or grey which is what I really wanted. Now I will have a VP9, a Glock 45 (9mm) and a S&W 380 Shield EZ which I love.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Rickcin said:


> How about that? Guess we both think along the same lines And have Good Taste.
> 
> I must either Credit or Blame Desertman for getting me started with H&K's, he was the culprit ❗
> 
> My HK will be FDE since it was $80 less expensive than the black or grey which is what I really wanted. Now I will have a VP9, a Glock 45 (9mm) and a S&W 380 Shield EZ which I love.


Good start with great pistols!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> How about that? Guess we both think along the same lines And have Good Taste.
> 
> *I must either Credit or Blame Desertman for getting me started with H&K's, he was the culprit* ❗
> 
> My HK will be FDE since it was $80 less expensive than the black or grey which is what I really wanted. Now I will have a VP9, a Glock 45 (9mm) and a S&W 380 Shield EZ which I love.


Now why would I do that?


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I was wondering about that since you have little experience with H&K’s❗


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> I was wondering about that since you have little experience with H&K's❗


That's why I highly recommend them. 



Rickcin said:


> How about that? Guess we both think along the same lines And have Good Taste.
> 
> I must either Credit or Blame Desertman for getting me started with H&K's, he was the culprit ❗
> 
> *My HK will be FDE since it was $80 less expensive than the black or grey which is what I really wanted.* Now I will have a VP9, a Glock 45 (9mm) and a S&W 380 Shield EZ which I love.


Davidson's here in Arizona lists the black VP9's for $30 less than the FDE, Grey, and Green framed models. --https://www.galleryofguns.com/genie

I'm guessing that the difference in price is because the FDE model you bought doesn't have night sights? I actually like the standard sights better than the night sights. They are luminescent and really stand out during the day. I don't think you'll find any better. My VP 9 and VP 40 have the night sights, my VP 9 SK has the standard sights.

When I bought mine I bought what my dealer had in stock. If I had to order one, and knowing what I know now I would have ordered the standard luminescent sights on all my VP's.

My HK 45 C has the luminescent sights. My USP Compact .45 has painted white dots and my P2000SK has night sights. Those luminescent sights in my opinion are the best out of them all. You'll see, if you'll pardon the pun.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

desertman said:


> That's why I highly recommend them.
> 
> Davidson's here in Arizona lists the black VP9's for $30 less than the FDE, Grey, and Green framed models. --https://www.galleryofguns.com/genie
> 
> ...


The $80 addition for the black or gray was with the standard sights, not night sights so my cost without tax was $528.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Rickcin said:


> The $80 addition for the black or gray was with the standard sights, not night sights so my cost without tax was $528.


Mine with night sights went for about $100 more, that includes state and local sales tax. I'd have to go back and look at my receipt, but I think the total was $636? At any rate $528 sounds like you got good deal. A Glock Gen 4 G19 retails for around $500. For $28 more you got an HK in my opinion the Rolls Royce of the polymer framed guns.

HK has been around since shortly after the 2nd World War. They are a premier manufacturer for many of the world's law enforcement and military agencies. They made the first polymer framed pistol the VP 70 in 1970, that's 12 years before Glock. Their MP5 submachine gun is widely used throughout the world including the Secret Service, FBI, SOCOM and SWAT teams in the United States. They also make the G3 7.62 select fire assault rifle, and God knows how many others.


----------

